# speed nocks/buttons



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

what is the best speed nock to use? i have used nock sets ,crimp on brass plastic. those are now $0.50 a piece from lancaster and are not exactly reusable. what about pine ridge nitro tufty buttons? i have also tried lead fly tying dumbbell eyes but they require a shorter end serving to fit between the two color strands . they worked ok but since they stayed put i did not serve them in . however they vibrated between the bundles and cut threw over time (fraying/cutting a few strands.)


----------



## Remington (Feb 13, 2006)

I use the TRU ball speed balls and they have been fine for me


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

brass nocks with shrink tube for me


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't mean in any way to put you down, but if you don't have a chronograph and extreme patience you're not likely to accomplish much. In fact, you could be hurting yourself.

As an amateur string builder(family and friends), I've played with this quite a bit. It can easily be a 1/2 day affair to get 3 or 4 fps. Sometimes you get nothing even after messing with if for hours. 

I've never bought a custom string, but I do wonder if the Big Boys put them on the strings they sell. Anyone know? For sure, I've quit playing with them on my own strings.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

bbjavelina said:


> I don't mean in any way to put you down, but if you don't have a chronograph and extreme patience you're not likely to accomplish much. In fact, you could be hurting yourself.
> 
> As an amateur string builder(family and friends), I've played with this quite a bit. It can easily be a 1/2 day affair to get 3 or 4 fps. Sometimes you get nothing even after messing with if for hours.
> 
> ...


i have a chronograph (10 years)max speed it's not what i'm looking for ,brass nocks and shrink tube are fine .just not what I'm LOOKING for. something reusable is . some bows have nothing some have a few some have a lot going on, again as far as speed nocks


----------



## draff1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I just ordered a custom string and cable set from winners choice and they do not install speed nocks. You have to do it yourself if you want to achieve ibo rating. In some cases a superior string alone will provide improved performance but I too am worried that I will be wasting my time here.

Any advice on how to approach this? Anyone have a process they follow?


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I have been using Bowjax string sleeves and picked up a few fps. They take some effort to get on, but I think they are easier to move around and experiment with than the brass nock sets. Here is the link from Lancaster:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bowjax-speed-string-sleeves.html


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I make my own strings and also have a chrono. I will usually make a new string, get it on the bow and the bow tuned in to spec., shoot the string till it is settled good on the bow, then put on Truball Speed Balls because you can move them along the string and see how the speed reacts. When I find the sweet spot, I will mark the string and put on a brass nock and then shoot some more with the added weight. When I get to where the added weight either does not gain any speed or I lose speed, I will take the Speed Ball off, put the heat shrink on and I'm done. This usually takes me an extra 30-45 min. and I usually only gain 4-6 fps and sometimes I don't gain at all. It all depends on the bow. I enjoy doing it


----------



## draff1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks, good advice. Would it make sense to copy the factory string as a starting point? The Fuse string has a ton of the speed nocks on there seems tedious to start one at a time. When you factor in the possible locations the right combination becomes exponentially hard to find.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

draff1 said:


> Thanks, good advice. Would it make sense to copy the factory string as a starting point? The Fuse string has a ton of the speed nocks on there seems tedious to start one at a time. When you factor in the possible locations the right combination becomes exponentially hard to find.


It may make sense to start with what the OEM did, but probably not in my case. There is usually a bunch of extra servings on factory strings that I don't duplicate. I guess it's there to allow for all the different draw lengths and cam configurations. I prefer to keep servings to a minimum both to reduce the weight on the string, but also to eliminate the extra time involved in building. 

After many hours of fooling with this stuff I decided that it's nowhere near worth my time. 1/2 pound of draw weight will do the same thing in 20 seconds.

I'm not advocating that you take one path or the other, just relating my experiences.

Best of luck to each of you.


----------



## mike wingate (Sep 8, 2013)

I have just shot in my Winners Choice string and cable set and am about to put on some Bowjax silencers on the cables.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bowjax-ultrajax-ii-string-silencers.html


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

are speed nocks just for speed ? or to help keep the string(s) in the groove(s)? or both? something else? some bows have a lot of weight in that area


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

hoyt em all said:


> are speed nocks just for speed ? or to help keep the string(s) in the groove(s)? or both? something else? some bows have a lot of weight in that area


Speed and they will eat up a little vibration. Bowjax string sleeves work very well as an alternative to brass nocks.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

even bowjax ultrajaxII the ones that slip on over string work well for noise reduction, their not as heave as the sleeves but will help noise alot.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I was quite surprised to find out, Hoyt are putting brass sleeves on the strings in place of speed nocks now. they are 5/8" long and weigh approximately the same as 3 nock sets.


----------



## draff1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Got my winners choice strings yesterday. I will install them this weekend and run through my chrono. I will post before and after speeds then install the bowjax and do it again. I am inclined to use the factory position as a starting point because all of my bows seem to have them in nearly the same position. Only difference is Mathews where they only have near the cam on bottom, not near the idler wheel.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Bow jax string sleeves
Pine ridge nitro buttons/no gloves
All three work great,last forever and the string sleeves/no gloves weigh the equivalent of 3 brass nocks (red)..really can't beat either of them when compared to the traditional brass noc and shrink tube...

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------

